# Astrofotografie nur auf Dias?



## fotogirl16 (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte mich jetzt nach einer Eingewöhnungsphase mit meiner EOS 300 an
Astrofotos von Sternbildern etc. heranwagen. Ein lichtstarkes Objektiv hab ich schon,
genauso wie einen dafür guten Film (ISO 1600).
Jedoch habe ich gelesen, dass es bei solchen Fotos Probleme bei der Ausbelichtung
auf Fotopapier gibt und Labore dies oft nicht hinbekommen.
Ich habe keinen Diaprojektor, und möchte mir eigentlich auch keinen kaufen.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Kennt sich einer von euch damit aus?


----------



## Leola13 (11. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

bei Dias hast Du einen größeren Kontrastumfang, d.h. von hell (weiß) zu dunkel (schwarz) gibt es mehr Abstufungen als bei einem Papierabzug.

Einen 1600er Film würde ich nicht als guten Film für Sternenbilder bezeichnen. Nimm lieber einen 100er und mach eine Langzeitbelichtung. Du solltest sowieso Versuche durchführen wegen der Belichtungszeit. 

Probleme gibt es evtl. bei der Entwicklung, da die Labore von Filmen ausgehen die "normal" belichtet wurden. D.h. das der Film in etwa die Helligkeit von Normalgrau aufweist. Bei "Mischfilmen", Normal- und Nachtfotos, werden die schwarzen Fotos z.T. nicht entwickelt.
Wenn Du einen Negativstreifen hast, der durchgehend fast komplett ist, kann es auch Probleme mit dem Anfang/Ende der einzelnen Bilder geben.

Ciao Stefan


----------

